# a few of my car...



## matthewo (Mar 8, 2012)

not hdr, just playing with flash, i think i killed the batteries


----------



## rgregory1965 (Mar 8, 2012)

Im fellin number 5


----------



## matthewo (Mar 8, 2012)

thanks, i need to think more when i use my tokina 11-16, you can probably see in a few of these pictures where the car isnt really proportionate. in some cases it looks really good to have that wide angle "ballon" look i guess. im not sure i hit it on the head with these, but i think i was close.... the first one is ok, the second the car kinda looks shorter then it really is, not sure i like that. if i got lower down on the ground i probably could have got a better look going on. that kind of cut the front wheel and make your front rim look huge look... even though im not really into that anymore, i used it too much...

i guess the main look i was going for was superwide, get a ton of sky. i really love the things you can do with the tokina 11-16. its really fun. and i hate to say it but at F7.1 or F8 it rivals sharpness of my nikon 24-70. actually not sure why i hate to say it. maybe cause the nikon is so expensive... one thing is though at 2.8 vs nikon at 2.8 its no comparison. to tell you the truth though i hardly ever use the tokina at or near 2.8, its really hard to get the focus down at 2.8 because DOF is so shallow with a huge wide angle even thing you want to be in focus most likely will be right on the edge due to how wide the lens is.

also just a question gregory... do your yongnuo 603s works all the time.  im hoping my flash was just low on batteries, cause i was having problems with it firing.  i just bought 4x of the 603s.  they seem to work good.  im guessing my flash was just low on batteries.


----------



## Jeff92 (Mar 8, 2012)

#5 is awesome and I LOVE the g8 and I especially love what you have done with it. I am truly jealous of that car

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## matthewo (Mar 8, 2012)

thank you, i have had it a little over 3 years now, and i love it more every day it seems.  other cars got old to me.

its got some slight visual modifications, including the wheels as you can see

the wheels are forgestar F05s 19x9 front, 19x10 rear, with 255 front/ 285 rear staggered.
everything is blacked out except for the wheels lips of coarse, even the exhaust tips are black
the car is lowered about 1.2" all around
it has various suspension mods, including strut tower brace, trailing arms, toe rods, tunnel brace, and various poly bushings.
it has kooks long tube headers, and high flow catted x-pipe, back to stock mufflers, to keep the sound quiet.
rotofab intake
wideband and hp tuners (tuned by me)
put down 340 rwhp / 350 rwtq on a mustang dyno. ran 12.996 @ 107 MPH - 1/4" mile
its a decent sleeper, but still pretty heavy, is very comfortable for long trips and has more back seat room then a BMW 7 series.

one thing that is pretty unique about it is the somewhat low key, but very good sounding audio system i have in it...


----------



## matthewo (Mar 8, 2012)

at one time the car had coilovers on it, i loved the way it looked, but it wasnt realistically a daily driver. i couldnt make it over most speed bumps. also the ride was horrid

but it sure did look good..


----------



## matthewo (Mar 8, 2012)

here are a few interior shots, this first one is an hdr i did the first day i got the tokina 11-16


----------



## Jeff92 (Mar 8, 2012)

It looked awesome on the coilivers but I would imagine the ride would suck,  probably mot as bad as my 2002 ford zx2 though lol. 160k miles and body is in great shape for an Ohio car and it runs great. My system is probably worth more than the car nowadays but it's all good.  I have a clarion dxz 785usb (old but has 5v preouts and 3 sets of them, find a headunit that has that nowadays lol) Rockford 6x5s up front and rf 6x8s in the rear deck all hooked up to a cadence txa 300-4 amp (75x4 rms @4 ohms set to 4channel mode) and 2sundown sa-8s on a sundown 1500-d wired down to 1 ohm pushing around 700 or so rms to each in a custom ported box tuned to34hz . It needs a tune but its been too damn cold lol. Oh yeah and I got a high output alt (180 amps) all wired up with 0g wire.  

If I ever get a new car,  the system isn't going in lol.  I listen to talk radio 90% of the time and hardly bang the subs out anymore, maybe when it warms up they will get more use 

Anyways. Love the car, ill trade you haha

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## maybeshewill (Mar 9, 2012)

The only one I'm feeling from the first post is number 5. The colours are great, though I think using the rule of thirds could have helped the composition.


----------

